# Partitionsärger



## Adam Wille (6. Mai 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

ich leide zur Zeit unter folgendem Problem:
Nachdem ich meine Festplatte teilweise formatiert habe (2 von 4 Partitionen),
verfüge ich sowohl in Win98, als auch WinXP nicht mehr über die größere,
der 2 übrigen, meinerseits nicht bewusst veränderten, Partitionen, etwa
30 GB umfassend.
Das einzige Prog, welches ich genutzt habe, um das Ändern der Partitions-
verteilungen und -einstellungen durchzuführen, war Partition Magic 5.
Dieses gibt mir nun aus, dass die Partition, welche ich meine, als sogenannte
"PqRp"-Partition vorliegt.
Ich weiß weder, worum es sich dabei handelt, noch wie ich das ungeschehen machen kann,
ohne die Daten zu verlieren, die darauf liegen.
Wie gesagt:
Bewußt habe ich die Partition nicht dahingehend geändert, sonst wäre ich ja auch
sicherlich danach gefragt worden, was ich nicht bestätigt hätte.

Kann mir jemand eventuell weiterhelfen, um vielleicht an die Daten zu kommen,
oder zumindest mir verständlich machen, wobei es sich bei besagtem "PqRp" handelt?

Ein partinfo-*.txt kann ich ggf. demjenigen auch zukommen lassen.

hoping to find help,
Geist


----------



## Freaky (6. Mai 2002)

hab ich gefunden im inet..vielleicht hilft es dir weiter....


> PqRP-Partitionen
> 
> Falls Ihr Computer während einer PartitionMagic-Aktion stehenbleibt, wird möglicherweise eine Partition mit der Bezeichnung PqRP oder PQFLEX in der Partitionsliste des Hauptbildschirms angezeigt. PartitionMagic kennzeichnet Partitionen mit einem PqRP-Dateisystem und einer PQFLEX-Bezeichnung, um anzuzeigen, dass eine Partition geändert wurde. Beachten Sie, dass PqRP-Partitionen nicht stabil sind. Informationen zur Datenwiederherstellung aus PqRP-Partitionen erhalten sie beim technischen Support von PowerQuest.
> 
> Copyright © 1994-2001 PowerQuest Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.



und 



> ich hatte das gleiche problem. mit runtime getdataback konnte ich 30gb an daten wiederherstellen.
> 
> http://www.runtime.org/







mehr hab ich im moment nicht gefunden....

bis im sommer
freaky


----------



## Adam Wille (7. Mai 2002)

Hoi,

also ich danke dir herzlichst erstmal für die Auskunft, insbesondere den Link. 
Nach der Erklärung für PqRp zu suchen, war ich leider bissel zu faul oder aufgeregt, was auch immer - auch dafür riesigen Dank, das sagt mir nun schon was, obwohl ich mir sicher bin, dass der Rechner während irgendeines Umkonvertier- oder Formatiervorganges nicht abgesoffen war o.ä.

have a nice day,
Geist


----------

